# - IRELAND - A country to discover -



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*- IRELAND - A country to discover -*

*Green jewel of Europe*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Bunratty Castle, County Clare​*







http://www.medievalarchives.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/BunrattyCastleCountyClareIreland.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Cork​*







http://pasauliolietuvis.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Kork2.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Rock of Cashel​*







http://ganterchauffeurdrive.ie/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Rock-of-Cashel-Sunset.jpg​


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

More pics please!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ I do



*Galway*


Flickr에서 Tobia Scandolara Photographer님의 Ireland Connemara

Connemara, Letterfrack Co. Galway, Ireland


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 subarunio님의 Ireland Saint Patrick's Day

somewhere in Ireland.

can anyone note the place?


PS> oh, yeah. It's *The Rock of Cashel* (Irish: Carraig Phádraig), also known as Cashel of the Kings and St. Patrick's Rock, is a historic site located at Cashel, South Tipperary, Ireland.

thank you PRIMEVAL


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Cork*


Flickr에서 Olly Griffin님의 West Cork, Ireland


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Dublin*


Flickr에서 Darren Kenny님의 The Customs House, Dublin, Ireland

The Customs House, Dublin, Ireland



> The Custom House (Irish: Teach an Chustaim) is a neoclassical 18th century building in Dublin, Ireland which houses the Department of the Environment, Heritage and Local Government. It is located on the north bank of the River Liffey, on Custom House Quay between Butt Bridge and Talbot Memorial Bridge.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mussoda said:


> somewhere in Ireland.
> 
> can anyone note the place?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_of_Cashel


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thank you!!


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

You want a place to film a vampire/gothic/horror movie? There you go...


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Aran Islands*


Bicycling in a stone maze par Julien Raoul, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Glencar Valley*


IMG_1388 par GerCMByrne, sur Flickr



Ladys Veil par mcmorrow2011, sur Flickr​


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Donegal*


Flickr에서 Daniel Almeida - Tianguá님의 Gentle Dock, County Donegal, Ireland​


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Dingle*


Flickr에서 Elaine McK님의 제목 없음​


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Kerry*

Flickr에서 Shane M Turner님의 Gearhameen Bridge Co. Kerry
Gearhameen Bridge, The Black Valley​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Tree Tunnel - Ballynoe​*








https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1925250_835899383102363_380529448_n.jpg​


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Pale creature....


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*By Skyscrapercity*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Leenaun, Galway county*

Leenaun, Connemara, Co. Galway by RuthannOC, on Flickr

Killary Harbour, Leenaun, Connemara, Co. Galway. by RuthannOC, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Howth, Fingal county*




Baily Lighthouse by mariusdalseg, on Flickr




The lighthouse (explored!) by *Ros* {I'mFeelingThis}, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dublin*



Dublin City, Ireland by Barry McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dublin*

St Stephen's Green - is a city centre public park in Dublin, Ireland. The current landscape of the park was designed by William Sheppard, which officially opened to the public on Tuesday, 27 July 1880.



St. Stephens Green, Dublin by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr



St Stephen's Green park by glimmering.eu, on Flickr



St Stephen's Green park by glimmering.eu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Clifden, Galway county*




Clifden by granardblue, on Flickr



Darcy Castle - It was built circa 1818 for John D'Arcy, the local landowner, in the Gothic Revival style.Uninhabited after 1894 it fell into disrepair. In 1935, ownership passed to a group of tenants, who were to own it jointly, and it quickly became a ruin.


Clifden Castle by Michelle Kroll, on Flickr


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*A view of Ireland from the International space station*


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Errigal, Donegal County*


Mt. Errigal Summit 1 by AliDerham, on Flickr


Mt Errigal - County Donegal by Gareth Wray Photography -Thanks = 2 Million Hits, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Fanad Head Lighthouse, County Donegal*


Fanad Head Ireland by Gareth Wray Photography -Thanks = 2 Million Hits, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Blasket islands*


The steep slip running down the cliffs to Dunquin Pier - Dingle - Ireland 2011 by Wilma v H - thanks so much all comments/faves, on Flickr


The Blasket Islands bathing in the sunlight by Wilma v H - thanks so much all comments/faves, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Crumlin Glen Waterfall, Northern Ireland*


Risking it all to get the shot. by BKINLEY, on Flickr


Crumlin Glen Waterfall by Ashley I Hayes, on Flickr


Crumlin Glen Waterfall by Ashley I Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ballintoy Harbour, County Antrim*


Ballintoy Harbour, County Antrim by bazmcq, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kerry County*


kerry by Mary H.C., on Flickr


Kerry County, Ireland by LarrynJill, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Upper lake in Glendalough, County Wicklow*


Glendalough by ger.mcg, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rosses castle, Kerry County*


Rosses castle by Mary H.C., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Dublin*


Library Square by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


Montevetro by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*More of Dublin*


Spencer Dock by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


Samuel Beckett Bridge by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks guys for your great photos kay:

:cheers:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

^^Thanks for a great thread. 

*Carrick-a-Rede Rope Bridge* is a famous rope bridge near Ballintoy in County Antrim, Northern Ireland. 

The bridge links the mainland to the tiny island of Carrickarede.


carrig a reed bridge by BarryKelly, on Flickr


Panorama (216) - Northern Ireland - Carrick-a-Rede Rope Bridge (9) by Derek(Kiwi)Clarke -Thanks for the 1million views, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The ruins of Dunluce Castle in Northern Ireland*


Dunclea Castle by BarryKelly, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Vakai said:


> ^^Thanks for a great thread.


:cheers1:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cliffs of Moher, Liscannor, Clare*



Cliffs of Moher by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cliffs of Moher, Liscannor, Clare*




Cliffs of Moher by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Slieve League Cliffs, Glencolumbkille, Donegal*




Slieve League Cliffs by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr



Slieve League Cliffs by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sligo, Sligo*



Sligo by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr



Sligo by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Killybegs, Donegal*




Killybegs by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin*



Dublin, February 2014 by darkmavis, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cahermore, Cork*




West Cork, Ireland by darkmavis, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Slieve League, Co. Donegal*




Slieve League, Co. Donegal by darkmavis, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wicklow, Wicklow*




Wicklow @ November 2014 by darkmavis, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wicklow*




Lough Tay by darkmavis, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Glendalough, Wicklow*




Glendalough by darkmavis, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Connemara*



Connemara by darkmavis, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin*




Dublin by darkmavis, on Flickr


College Green, Dublin by darkmavis, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Roundwood, Wicklow*




The sun sets over Lough Tay... (Week # 16 of 52 for 2014) [Explored April 18th 2014] by fearghal breathnach, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kinsale, Cork*




Kinsale, Ireland in the evening by tolaugh55, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ringsend, Dublin, Dublin*




Panorama (402) Docklands (30-05-2014) (6) by Derek(Kiwi)Clarke -Thanks for the 1.3m views, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Powerscourt Gardens *




Panorama (378) Powerscourt Gardens (02) (Jun 2014) by Derek(Kiwi)Clarke -Thanks for the 1.3m views, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Foynes, Dingle Peninsula*




Thursday - Foynes, Dingle Peninsula --046 by Martin & Linda Meehan, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rocks of Mizenhead, Cork*




Rocks of Mizenhead by Gergely22, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*O'Brien's Tower, Cliffs of Moher, Clare*




O'Brien's Tower by neacal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cliffs of Moher*




Cliffs of Moher by neacal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Beach in Salthill, Galway*




Beach in Salthill/Strand bei Salthill (Galway) by neacal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Inch Beach, Dingle Peninsula, County Kerry*



Inch Beach by neacal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dingle Peninsula*



Dingle Peninsula, Co. Kerry by neacal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Glendalough, Wicklow*













Tourism Ireland​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin*












Tourism Ireland​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bunratty Castle, County Clare*













Tourism Ireland​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Poulnabrone Dolmen, County Clare*












Tourism Ireland​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Antrim Coast and Glens
*













Tourism Ireland​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Appalachian Trail*













Tourism Ireland​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Waterford City*













Tourism Ireland​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Coppercoast, County Waterford*














Tourism Ireland​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

* Dun Aengus, Inishmore
*














Tourism Ireland​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Trinity College Library, Dublin*














Tourism Ireland​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bantry House in County Cork*













Tourism Ireland
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

(unspecified location in ireland)



Irish landscapes by KordovanikBronislav, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*West Cork, Ireland*



West Cork, Ireland by Olly Griffin, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rapeseed field at Wicklow*



2014May17. Purple Sprouting Broccoli. by gerardcaffreys Images, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Conneamara*



10-2014-Connemara Scenery 2 , Ireland by Valerie Sauve-Vancouver, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*another rapeseed field in Ireland*



Yellow by dunne_s, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*An Irish landscape*



irish country by philippe*, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kerry
*




Ring Of Kerry by Florian Christoph, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Waterford*



Summer in the meadow. by Edward Dullard Photography. Kilkenny, Ireland., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Malin, Donegal*



Chapel at Lagg near Sunset by six28fifty, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gap of Dunloe, Kerry*



Gap of Dunloe by Galway Pete, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dunaff, Donegal*



DUNAFF HEAD, DUNAFF, INISHOWEN, CO. DONEGAL, IRELAND. by ZACERIN, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*a rapeseed field at Carlow*



Ireland by seevladimir, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ashleigh Falls, Mayo*



Ashleigh Falls, Mayo by Irishstones, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dingle Peninsula, Kerry*




Kerry Landscape by dorameulman, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Okay great, a photo I posted earlier is 


*Benbulbin Mountain
*



A Rock and a Hard Place by bennybulb, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mount Errigal, Sligo*



Another view of Mount Errigal - Ireland. by Patrick Mayon, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bunbeg, Donegal*




Ireland - Bunbeg - Bad Eddie by Patrick Mayon, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Fanad Head lighthouse, Donegal*




Fanad Head lighthouse - Ireland by Patrick Mayon, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Connemara*




View over the Connemara area. by Patrick Mayon, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tra Gheall Beach, Galway*



Tra Gheall Beach by Galway Pete, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Irish landscape*



Irish landscape by philippe*, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Clonony castle*



Clonony castle by philippe*, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Canal Square, Dublin*




canal Square, Dublin by philippe*, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kilkee*




Kilkee by philippe*, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cahir*



Cahir, irish town by philippe*, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cappoquin, Waterford*




Fields of Gold by Barry-Lennon Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sheep's Head, West Cork*




Rocks at Sheep's Head by Gergely22, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Howth, Dublin*




Tramline Loop Walk, Howth by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Henrietta St. and King's Inns, Dublin*



Henrietta St. and King's Inns, Dublin by Michael Foley Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*O'Brien's Tower, Cliffs of Moher, Liscannor, Clare*




O'Brien's Tower by neacal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Fanad Lighthouse, Co. Donegal*




Fanad Lighthouse by Bren Cullen, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Glencar Waterfall, Letrim*




Glencar Waterfall by davidwitte1, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Maghera, Ardara, Donegal*




Waterfall at Maghera by rtstewart000, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kylemore Abbey, Connemara, Co. Galway*




Kylemore Abbey, Connemara, Co. Galway by svantevitus, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*
Loughmoe Castle, Tipperary*



Loughmoe Castle, Co. Tipperary. by The Standing Stone, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Duckett's Grove Castle, Carlow*




Duckett's Grove Castle. by Edward Dullard Photography. Kilkenny, Ireland., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Trim Castle*



Trim Castle by Jody T. Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hore Abbey, Cashel Urban, Tipperary*




Seven Devils - Hore Abbey : Tiobraid Árainn, Ireland / Irlanda by Lost in Japan, by Miguel Michán, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Blarney Castle, Biarney, Cork*



Blarney Castle by stevesheriw, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Blarney House, Biarney, Cork*




Blarney House by stevesheriw, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Malahide Castle, Dublin*




Malahide Castle - 18.11.2014 by Mel Byrne, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Inishowen, Donegal*



Irish Thatched cottage by rtstewart000, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Crumlin Waterfall*



Crumlin Glen waterfall by rtstewart000, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Markree Castle Hotel, Collooney, Sligo*




Markree Castle Hotel, Collooney, sligo by rtstewart000, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin*



Dublin 2014 by wolkenmaus, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*A house in Dublin*



Dublin by Red Lucky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The following are photos of Dublin, the capital of Ireland


*Grand Canal Dock*



Afterburn by Vincent Coey 200,000 + views thank you, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin*



Dublin, Ireland by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin*



The Docklands of Dublin by lennox_mcdough, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin Area Rapid Transit, Dublin*




DART trains, Dublin, Ireland. by 2c.., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin*




Grand Canal Basin by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin*



Dublin sunset 3 by Jim Nix / Nomadic Pursuits, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin Convention Center*



Spencer Dock by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin*



Winter in Dublin by sarahdlx, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin*


Dublin, February 2014 by darkmavis, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin*


flic.kr/p/d1Vznh]







[/url]
Tall Ships, Dublin, Ireland by 2c.., on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin*



Trinity collegue by Antonio Camelo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*National Botanic Gardens of Ireland, Dublin*



Garden Alley by storvandre, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Powerscourt Garden, Dublin*



Powerscourt Gardens by eyair, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Thomas Street, Dublin*



THOMAS STREET IN THE LIBERTIES OF DUBLIN by infomatique, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*O'Connell Street, Dublin*




O'Connell Street - Dublin by surfinsurveyor, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The People's Park , Dublin*



PEOPLE'S PARK DUNLAOGHAIRE (Ireland) by infomatique, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

somewhere in ireland



Ireland September 2013 by 8 Eyes Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Achill *




New Cottages by Peter Williams Photography Thanks for Over 725,000, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cloghleagh, Wicklow*




Cloghleagh Wicklow by Clem Mason, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cliffs of Moher, Liscannor, Clare*



Cliffs of Moher by Fabian De Salvo Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bray*



Bray by Maybii, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*O'Brien's Tower, Cliffs of Moher, Liscannor, Clare*




O'Brien's Tower by neacal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Achill island, Mayo*



April 2013. Ireland. by olala60, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Giant's Table and Chair, Kilcar, Donegal*



the Giant's Table and Chair by celerycelery, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*An Cobh, Cork*



Ireland. Cobh by olala60, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kinsale, Cork*



Ireland. Kinsale. by olala60, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Glendalough, Brockagh, Wicklow*




Ireland. Wicklow Gap. Glendalough. by olala60, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Meath Island, Newgrange*



Newgrange Co. Meath Ireland by olala60, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Meath Island, Newgrange*




Newgrange Co. Meath Ireland by olala60, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wicklow coastal area*



Ireland. Wicklow. by olala60, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Enniscorthy, Wexford*




Ireland. Enniscorthy. by olala60, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin*




Dublin. by olala60, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Enniscorthy*



Ireland. Enniscorthy. by olala60, on Flickr​


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

hugodiekonig said:


> *An Cobh, Cork*


Palms there ? Just lovely.


----------



## odlum833 (Sep 4, 2007)

Palm trees are common enough in Ireland. The warmth and moisture of the north atlantic drift suits them very well. I have two big ones in my garden.

There are lots of them along the sea fronts in Dublin for example. They grow naturally no problem at all.










_Dublin palm trees_

http://www.geograph.ie/photo/2526775

Covered in snow


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Galway Bay*




Galway Bay Ireland by Gareth Wray Photography -Thanks = 3.5 Million Hits, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Benbulben Mountain, Sligo*



Benbulben Sligo Ireland by Gareth Wray Photography -Thanks = 3.5 Million Hits, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Glendalough
*




Glendalough, Ireland. by Edward Dullard Photography. Kilkenny, Ireland., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cobh
*



Cobh - F-DSC_0238 by fotosbyjohnh, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cobh*



Cobh by René van Linde, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cobh*



Cobh Co.Cork Ireland. by AnnWhit, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cobh*



Cobh 15-04-12 by MSGS4, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cobh*




Cobh Harbor by kathy koch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cobh*



Cobh, Ireland by wayne.duguay, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cobh Museum*



Cobh Museum by SallyAlison, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Irish Agricultural Museum, Piercetown, Wexford*



Irish Agricultural Museum by Sherwood Harrington, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hunt Museum, Limrick*



Hunt Museum - Limrick by AmosTheWonderPig, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*
The Chorister's hall, Waterford City*




The Chorister's hall, Waterford City, Ireland by Vadrefjord (Ireland), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*
Mount Mellary Abbey, Capoquin, Co. Waterford*



Mount Mellary Abbey, Capoquin, Co. Waterford, Ireland by Vadrefjord (Ireland), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*
Old Head Of Kinsale, Co. Cork*



Old Head Of Kinsale, Co. Cork, Ireland by Vadrefjord (Ireland), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*
The Copper Coast, Co. Waterford*



The Copper Coast, Co. Waterford, Ireland - Forty Shades Of Green by Vadrefjord (Ireland), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*
Round Tower and Cathedral, Ardmore, County Waterford*



Round Tower and Cathedral, Ardmore, County Waterford, Ireland by Vadrefjord (Ireland), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*
The Metal Man, Tramore, County Waterford*



The Metal Man, Tramore, County Waterford, Ireland. by Vadrefjord (Ireland), on Flickr​


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

hugodiekonig said:


> *
> Round Tower and Cathedral, Ardmore, County Waterford*


Beautiful. Which century ?


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The Bandstand, The People's Park, Waterford City*




The Bandstand, The People's Park, Waterford City, Ireland by Vadrefjord (Ireland), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*
St. Declan's Tower, Ardmore, Co. Waterford*




St. Declan's Tower, Ardmore, Co. Waterford, Ireland by Vadrefjord (Ireland), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*
The Clock Tower, The Quay, Waterford City*



The Clock Tower, The Quay, Waterford City, Ireland. by Vadrefjord (Ireland), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*
Hook Head Lighthouse, Co. Wexford*



Hook Head Lighthouse, Co. Wexford, Ireland by Vadrefjord (Ireland), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Geborgenheit said:


> Beautiful. Which century ?


I really have no idea mate but in my google research it says it was built in the 11th century


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kilkenny Castle*




Kilkenny Castle, Ireland by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St. Patrick's Cathedral, Dublin*



St Patrick's Cathedral, Dublin Ireland by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St. Mary's Cathedral, Kilkenn*




> Wikipedia: St. Mary’s is the Roman Catholic cathedral for the Diocese of Ossory. It is situated on James’s Street, Kilkenny, Saint Mary’s was designed by William Deane Butler (c.1794-1857). He was chosen by Bishop William Kinsella (1793-1845) who instigated the building of St. Mary’s in February 1842. Work began in April 1843 and finished in 1857, which included the period of the Irish famine. On Sunday 4 October 1857, St. Mary’s had its grand opening, which consisted of a two and three quarter hour ceremony that began at 6.15am. County Kilkenny, Ireland.




St. Mary's Cathedral, Kilkenny, Ireland by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Christ Church Cathedral bridge, Dublin*




Christ Church Cathedral bridge, Dublin Ireland by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cliffs of Moher, Clare*



Inaccessible beach, Cliffs of Moher, Ireland by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cliffs of Moher, Clare*



Visit "the hill of Howth for health and heather", Ireland by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kinvarra, Galway*



Colorful on the road in Ireland, Kinvara village by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spire of Dublin, Dublin*



The landmark ”Spire of Dublin” (the tallest sculpture in the world), Ireland [Explore - thank you all!!] by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Convention Centre, Dublin*



The Convention Centre, Dublin Ireland (architect Kevin Roche) by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Stephen's Green Shopping Centre, Dublin*



Stephen's Green Shopping Centre, Dublin Ireland by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin Sunset*



Dublin sunset by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Trinity College Library, Dublin*



"One of the most amazing libraries in the world" - The Long Room in Trinity College Library, Dublin Ireland by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr



The Old Library at Trinity College Dublin by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Irish landscape from air*



Some red intruders on the green island by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*National Library of Ireland, Dublin*



National Library of Ireland, Dublin by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin*



Colorful Dublin by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The Burren, Co Clare*



The Burren, Co Clare by Clem Mason, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Glendalough*


Glendalough by SnapperAaron taking part in www.52frames.com, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Leading Lines*


Leading Lines by SnapperAaron taking part in www.52frames.com, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Carrick-a-Rede*


Northern Sea by photojr#, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lough Dan*


50 shades of green by walsh.d, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Killarney National Park*


Magic Forest by photojr#, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Daingean Uí Chúis (Dingle)*


Dingle by photojr#, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Cill Chainnigh (Kilkenny)*


Kilkenny - Ireland by vatnais944, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Connemara*


Connemara by photojr#, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Connemara*


Connemara by photojr#, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Poisoned Glen, Donegal*


Poisoned Glen Bridge by Gerard Joseph Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lough Coomasaharn, Kerry*


Lough Coomasaharn, Kerry by bob golden, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Eochaill (Youghal)*


Yoghal ,Ireland by caro-jon-son, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Cionn tSáile (Kinsale)*


Kinsale, Ireland by caro-jon-son, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bré (Bray)*


Bray Ireland by caro-jon-son, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ashleam Bay, Achill Island*


Ashleam Bay by olenka , on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Na hAoraí (Eyeries)*


Eyeries by Smeets Paul (thanks for the > 500.000 views !), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*View of Leinster (Cúige Laighean)*


Ireland - Carlow - Mount Leinster - Purple heather by Andrew Wilson 70, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Portmagee (An Caladh)*


Portmagee by Smeets Paul (thanks for the > 500.000 views !), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Connemara*


Pine Island, Derryclare Lough | Connemara, Ireland by Mark Desmond Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Carlingford and the Cooley Peninsula*


Carlingford and the Cooley Peninsula (Ireland) - 1 by EDEN - European Destinations of Excellence, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

:drool:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Stunning photos of Ireland in this page!!!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Great finds Marcus!!! If only I have a like machine I will like them


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

dp


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*County Sligo*











Tourism Ireland​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Glanmore Lake, County Kerry*











Tourism Ireland​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Royal County Down*











Tourism Ireland​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Newgrange, County Meath*











Tourism Ireland​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rosserk Abbey, near Ballina, Co. Mayo*











Tourism Ireland​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cliffs of Moher, Cnoc Aobhinn, Clare
*



Cliffs of Moher, West of Ireland. by Louis O'Halloran, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin
*



Dublin, Ireland - Cityscape photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Djouce Mountain
*



Through an Opening in the Clouds (Week 4 of 52 for 2015) by Fearghal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Loophead Cliffs, Kilbaha South, Clare*



Loophead cliffs, west Clare, Ireland. by Louis O'Halloran, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lough Tay, Wicklow*



Lough Tay, Wicklow, Ireland by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St Patrick's Cathedral *



St Patricks Cathedral (Week 14 of 52 for 2015) by Fearghal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Boathouse in Powerscourt Gardens, Wicklow*



The Boathouse by Fearghal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Glendalough Valley, Wicklow*



The Boardwalk by Fearghal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ha'penny Bridge, Dublin*



Ha'penny Bridge [Explored March 11th 2015] by Fearghal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Powerscourt Waterfall*



Powerscourt Waterfall by Fearghal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Glendalough, Wicklow*



Glendalough, Wicklow, Ireland by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin*



Dublin Blues... by Fearghal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*JB Malone Monument Overlooking Lough Tay*



Overlooking Lough Tay by Fearghal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Powerscourt Gardens
*


Sugarloaf View (GCC Project 52 Week #41) by Fearghal, on Flickr​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome photos :eek2:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Killiney, Dublin*



Sunrise in Baily lighthouse, Dublin, Ireland by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Coumeenole Beach, Dingle Peninsula, Kerry*



Coumeenole Beach, Dingle Peninsula, Ireland by Gerald Zinnecker, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin*



Baile Átha Cliath (Dublin) by Robin TOURNADRE, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cliffs of Moher
*


The edge of Ireland by Vincent Moschetti, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lough Tay, Wicklow*



Lough Tay by jerry dohnal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gap of Dunloe, Kerry*



Out the other side, looking back by Michael Foley, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Carlingford Lough from Slieve Foy, North Commons, Louth*



Carlingford Lough by Eskling, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hoath Landscape
*


Hoath Landscape by Heaton Johnson, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Slea Head, Dingle, Kerry*



Slea Head, Dingle, Ireland by ollierb, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mweelrea, Conamara*



Mweelrea Pano by cosmo_71, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Healy Pass, Beara Peninsula*



Healy Pass, Beara Peninsula by Pierre LAÏLY, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dunquin, Kerry*



Colours by tommpouce, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Straffan, Kildare*




Rathcoffey in Bloom by Bart Busschots, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Howth, Dublin*



Howth by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Glencolumbkille, Donegal*



gc365day180 by Greg Clarke, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dublin
*


Seapoint, Dublin, Ireland by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iveragh Peninsula*



Ring of Kerry by jerry dohnal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ireland by Will Cockram, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

ARC_1728-Edit by cosmo_71, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Inch Point, Kerry*



Inch Point by Christopher Brown, on Flickr​


----------

